# first time track building need help



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

i am trying to build a track with detailed senary. i would like to try to build a danota kind of layout with parking lot,garage,venders, it will be a ho scale,
1\64 scale if any one has any tips on how to get started. and know of any sites were i can buy what i would need track wise,car wise,controllers any tips is welcomed you can get back to me on here or e-mail me direct at [email protected]


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I'll second that. I've saved a wealth of info from Greg's site to use when I get ready to get mine together. He's a bit over the top with certain aspects when considering mine will just be a home track for fun and leisure but _all _ his tips are worthwhile to at least consider as you're building your own.

For instance, my table will be constructed much to his recommendations but I will make mine taller and I doubt I will solder all the rail joints unless I experience problems.


----------

